# An Arien's "Holy Grail" Find



## Cujoe_da_man (Dec 23, 2017)

Войдите на Facebook


Войдите на Facebook, чтобы общаться с друзьями, родственниками и знакомыми.




www.facebook.com





First time I've ever seen that kind of attachment before. Thought someone else might enjoy seeing it too, price is over my head


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

very cool


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

A reel mower is extremely high maintenance ....... A lot of money for a 50 year old unit, .......


----------



## Cujoe_da_man (Dec 23, 2017)

oneacer said:


> A reel mower is extremely high maintenance ....... A lot of money for a 50 year old unit, .......


Oh, I'd believe it, they probably should have just stuck with the mower deck


----------



## Rooskie (Feb 12, 2015)

Cujoe_da_man said:


> Войдите на Facebook
> 
> 
> Войдите на Facebook, чтобы общаться с друзьями, родственниками и знакомыми.
> ...


That's mighty pretty and not too far away. They look too nice to use.


----------



## fordguy2018 (Dec 27, 2019)

Difference between the reel mower and the mowing deck?


----------



## ou2mame (Dec 23, 2019)

I saw one in CT for sale on fb marketplace over the summer. Definitely unique.


----------



## bisonp (Mar 23, 2018)

oneacer said:


> A reel mower is extremely high maintenance ....... A lot of money for a 50 year old unit, .......


Sometimes, there's a reason why something is rare. 

It's a cool find though.


----------

